# Hedo or the Matrix?



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

There seems to be some interest in Hedo. For the same money, who would you prefer to have, Turkoglu or Marion?

Marion brings rebounding, transition scoring and defense. Hedo brings perimeter scoring, ball distribution and length.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hedo


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

hedo is pretty clutch isnt he?


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Hedo. 

He can do more than Marion. I like that he can defend and play multiple positions, that he can grab the rebound and lead the break the other way, on top of everything else mentioned.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Raptors could somehow get Hedo and a decent veteran C, they'd be a playoff team.

Calderon, DeRozan, Hedo, Bosh, Bargnani has some potential.

However, I don't know if I can see Hedo choosing Toronto over the Blazers and Pistons.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

GIve me Hedo every day of the week. He gives you everything that marion can except maybe less defense and athleticism. However, Hedo can pass, shoot, dribble better and is extremely clutch, something that our team really needs imo.

Is there even a slight possibilty that we can sign him though? I wouldn't mind him as our starting 3


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

It has been reported that Hedo is looking for 5 years 50 mil....can we do that?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

maybe turkaglu could play shooting quard? What interest are you talking about. Do you mean you would like him on the team or it might actually happen?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I like hedo better than marion (i don't mind either actually) but I think derozan should be our SF and we should look for a shooting quard. Right now the worst part of his game is ball handling. Maybe Turkaglu could play shooting guard.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

theoretically it should be marion. an athletic swingman who is a good defender at the 3 and 4, and is even quick enough to guard the 2 at times. he's even guarded tony parker in the playoffs. after watching him in our system though, it's hard to pick him over hedo. marion brings almost nothing to the table.. theoretically he should be great for this team but it just never really clicked, and he looked a step slower and couldn't elevate as well as he could 2-3 years ago. for 10 mils, i would rather take the chance on hedo. it's probably not gonna happen though because magic would gladly resign him for 10 mils.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

c_dog said:


> it's probably not gonna happen though because magic would gladly resign him for 10 mils.


Orlando Can't afford Hedo after the VC trade there right at the cap with 63 million(cap is before lux tax is 70) and they still have 6 or 7 roster spots to fill out I actually expect Orlando to take a step back this year due to a lack of a bench I don't like the VC trade for them at all Nj came out winners in that deal 



c_dog said:


> theoretically it should be marion. an athletic swingman who is a good defender at the 3 and 4, and is even quick enough to guard the 2 at times.


That sounds like DD when you look at DD game its very similar to Shawns, that makes me wonder do you want two athletic slashers on the wing for Jose? or do you want a slasher and a shooter for balance? thats why my pick is Hedo even though his age scares me a bit he'll be a good fit here, play the exact same pick & roll offense he did in Orlando and be the 3rd option behind Bosh and Barg like he was behind Lewis and Howard maybe even 4th behind DD (but thats a stretch but you never know)


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> Orlando Can't afford Hedo after the VC trade there right at the cap with 63 million(cap is before lux tax is 70) and they still have 6 or 7 roster spots to fill out I actually expect Orlando to take a step back this year due to a lack of a bench I don't like the VC trade for them at all Nj came out winners in that deal


i think it's still possible for them to get hedo. correct me if i'm wrong but they can sign hedo to a contract starting at 7 mil which eventually increases to 12 mil over 6 years. that's 57mils over six years which is pretty close to what hedo wants.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

c_dog said:


> i think it's still possible for them to get hedo. correct me if i'm wrong but they can sign hedo to a contract starting at 7 mil which eventually increases to 12 mil over 6 years. that's 57mils over six years which is pretty close to what hedo wants.


I think that Orlando still needs to look at re-signing Gortat and adding a back-up power forward....Ryan Anderson is not that guy yet. I am not sure they can afford Hedo and do all that.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

mo76 said:


> I like hedo better than marion (i don't mind either actually) but I think derozan should be our SF and we should look for a shooting quard. Right now the worst part of his game is ball handling. Maybe Turkaglu could play shooting guard.


Although he does not shoot that well with range yet, I believe that the team is projecting Derozan as a 2 guard, not a small forward....more of a 2/3 than a 3/2.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

c_dog said:


> i think it's still possible for them to get hedo. correct me if i'm wrong but they can sign hedo to a contract starting at 7 mil which eventually increases to 12 mil over 6 years. that's 57mils over six years which is pretty close to what hedo wants.


If they do that it puts Orlando into luxury tax , and seeing that Orlando one of the 15 teams receiving money from the league to keep the franchise afloat them re-signing Hedo won't happen


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> If they do that it puts Orlando into luxury tax , and seeing that Orlando one of the 15 teams receiving money from the league to keep the franchise afloat them re-signing Hedo won't happen


well last i checked i got the impression they were pretty set on going over the cap if that's what it took to keep their core.

and gortat's gone. there's no way they can keep gortat even with a decent contract because gortat does not want to play backup to dwight anymore. he's pretty good and he knows it, and he's going to try to find his own team.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Marion is a slasher???

That's news to me. He definately has the tool and athleticism for it but I think Marion slashed as much as Shaq took 3s.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> Although he does not shoot that well with range yet, I believe that the team is projecting Derozan as a 2 guard, not a small forward....more of a 2/3 than a 3/2.


I just hope he is starting.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Hedu/Maarion +ZAZA/rasho/foyle 

marion was getting better as the last qtr of the yr was left, is still athlethic, now the price,he is 32, I think mkt wise a 3-4 year 5 mill a year should be enough, he is not as good asa hefu and I like hedu bit nort at 10 mill a year.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Marion WILL NOT go for 5 mil a year.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

apparently we have offered hedu 5 yr 60 mill
which we cant cause if we do there is no cap room.
/Just do this Marion 3 years 21 million, Delfino 4 years 11 million, looks like AP will love on Daniels to replace him?
retain O Bryant

Calderon Daniels Marion Bosh Bargnani
Delfino Ukic Derozan Humpries Evans Pops O Bryant.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> apparently we have offered hedu 5 yr 60 mill
> which we cant cause if we do there is no cap room.
> /Just do this Marion 3 years 21 million, Delfino 4 years 11 million, looks like AP will love on Daniels to replace him?
> retain O Bryant
> ...


So we would be paying hedo 12 million a year when he was 35? Ouch.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I think his agwent is floating numbers to get Portland to budge on the 10 mill tag.
I think Colengelo has learned this is not a add 1 star and this tweam is set, as thier are several holes.
We would be better off offering Odom 4 years 36 million 9 mill there and add a starting SG and that should be enough.

However if Marion can sign for 7 mill a year I think with our budget of 15 mill we can add 2 more guys then i.e delfino and either AP or another SG.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Man it looks like Hedo is going to Portland THANK GOD we're not paying 5/60mil.

I was legitimately concerned on that one... unfortunately it looks like we missed out on Hedo and Ariza, unfortunately.

Make a run at Outlaw?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't mind keeping Marion around as long as it's under 8 mil a year and not more than 3 years. He doesn't give you much on offense any more but if we are going with Bargnani at center we are going to need some rebounding from SF and Marion does it as well as anybody. If we get Delfino back and keeps Parker our wing rotation would include DeRozan/Parker/Marion/Delfino/Graham(?). This rotation while not great it is still quite an improvement from last season. With Marion and Graham being able to play the 4 this also gives us the ability to play small ball with either Bosh or Bargnani on the floor as the lone big man.

Delfino returning will be the key for us this off season. Eventhough he's not great at any aspect I felt the Raptors missed his versatility last season.

As for Parker, by the look of things he is probably gone. I have a feeling that he will either go back to Europe or a contender will sign him for that 8th/9th spot on the roster.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wojo says its for 5yr/56mill. Its a ridiculous deal but the Raps had to do something.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, if the blazers were going to give him the same deal. Plus the raptors could just let bosh walk now and still have enough firepower. Hedo is actually one of my favorite players. 

I take back everything I said. HEDO is my favorite player. As if he changed his mind and went to the raptors. HAHAHAHAHA>
Calderon-Derozan-Hedo-Bargnaini and Bosh/Replacement. 
That is a sick lineup actually. 
The next thing we should do is trade bosh for some expiring contracts (it wouldn't hurt if one of them could play center)


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

What the Raptors really need is a good defensive center. Bosh and Bargs simply aren't good enough anchors to lead them to the playoffs, and until they figure that out, the Raps aren't ever going to be taken seriously.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> What the Raptors really need is a good defensive center. Bosh and Bargs simply aren't good enough anchors to lead them to the playoffs, and until they figure that out, the Raps aren't ever going to be taken seriously.


Our next signing should be sheed. 
:whiteflag:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

60million? dang... so here's a guy who's always been pretty good. above average player who stepped up in the absence of peja for the kings and almost helped them beat the lakers in WCF. the guy had borderline all-star kind of all-around game from day 1, and even demonstrated it by playing pg for his national team, turkey. for some reason he was never utilized all that much for the rest of his career(understandable in sacremento because of peja, inexcusable in orlando given their lack of talent), until 2 seasons ago when the orlando magic finally parted with grant hill for good.

the guy has essentially remained the same player but now he's all of a sudden worth 60million over 5 seasons? why didn't anybody play him during his rookie contract/previous contract? he's good, but not 12 million per good. i would rather just trade for a younger hedo turkoglu in rudy fernandez... the nba has his horrible trend of recycling the same players... a good player on good contracts can rot on the bench his entire career if he never gets the opportunity to play, but once he steps on the court and plays decently, he going to get overpaid big time.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The report is 5 years at 53 million, which is pretty much the same amount that the Blazers offered. 10 mil a year is worth it in my opinion, the only risk here is whether Turk will be effective 3-4 years from now when he's 33+


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

c_dog said:


> 60million? dang... so here's a guy who's always been pretty good. above average player who stepped up in the absence of peja for the kings and almost helped them beat the lakers in WCF. the guy had borderline all-star kind of all-around game from day 1, and even demonstrated it by playing pg for his national team, turkey. for some reason he was never utilized all that much for the rest of his career(understandable in sacremento because of peja, inexcusable in orlando given their lack of talent), until 2 seasons ago when the orlando magic finally parted with grant hill for good.
> 
> the guy has essentially remained the same player but now he's all of a sudden worth 60million over 5 seasons? why didn't anybody play him during his rookie contract/previous contract? he's good, but not 12 million per good. i would rather just trade for a younger hedo turkoglu in rudy fernandez... the nba has his horrible trend of recycling the same players... a good player on good contracts can rot on the bench his entire career if he never gets the opportunity to play, but once he steps on the court and plays decently, he going to get overpaid big time.


Didn't hedo just win the most improved player. He is 6'10 and more coardinated than a 6'5 rudy fernandez. Thats why he is worth 10 mill a year.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hedo is a great offensive weapon. He mixes his game with shots and can drive the lane. Down the lane, he draws doubles and gives it to the open player. It is not a coincidence his team got to the Finals. Having said that, with Howard backing you up, it makes his game easier probably. He is a solid point forward, better than Lamar Odom. 

This is a stay-and-see move from BC for Bosh. Bosh has yet to play with a person that can consistently create his shot (other than VC when Bosh had a secondary role). Hopefully this move helps us go deep in the playoffs and make Bosh think about staying in Toronto.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

changv10 said:


> Hedo is a great offensive weapon. He mixes his game with shots and can drive the lane. Down the lane, he draws doubles and gives it to the open player. It is not a coincidence his team got to the Finals. Having said that, with Howard backing you up, it makes his game easier probably. He is a solid point forward, better than Lamar Odom.
> 
> This is a stay-and-see move from BC for Bosh. Bosh has yet to play with a person that can consistently create his shot (other than VC when Bosh had a secondary role). Hopefully this move helps us go deep in the playoffs and make Bosh think about staying in Toronto.


So, you think BC envisions bosh on the team for a playoff run this year. It would seem like it but wasn't it just a week ago that bosh was as good as gone? 
I'm looking forward to watching the current lineup though.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

mo76 said:


> Didn't hedo just win the most improved player. He is 6'10 and more coardinated than a 6'5 rudy fernandez. Thats why he is worth 10 mill a year.


hedo won most improved because he finally go playing time, not because he became a better player. the guys had game from day 1. he was as good as a pre-injured peja. slightly worse shooter, but better passer and slasher. i can dig up a thread i made in 2003 or so about how at the time that i thought hedo would blossom into an all-star caliber player in orlando if you want(though he took a couple years longer than i expected due to lack of oppurtunity).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I really think that having Marion, Parker and Delfino would be better for Toronto than adding Turkoglu.

After signing Turk, do the Raps get a MLE to spend?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I really think that having Marion, Parker and Delfino would be better for Toronto than adding Turkoglu.
> 
> After signing Turk, do the Raps get a MLE to spend?


I think we can still sign Delfino if we just let Marion and Parker walk. Our cap situation really isn't that bad. Besides Bosh and Turkoglu, we have Calderon at around 7.5 mil a year and Bargnani around the same price. I think Reggie Evans gets around 5 mil? After him the rest of our guys are rather cheap.

It would be nice if we can somehow keep Parker and Delfino, but if I have to pick one right now I would go with Delfino.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i would go with delfino because anthony parker isn't getting younger. he's still an effective role player and would be great for the celtics, but he's not going to be of use to this team. his presence would only take minutes away from derozan. delfino can still be a player in the nba if he can make better decisions on the floor. he's still young and can grow with the core of this team.


----------

